# Alternatives to Fumagilin in Canada



## BowenBeekGeek (Jan 9, 2008)

I'd prefer to stay away from prophylactic use of antibiotics in my hives, including Fumagilin for Nosema. My understanding is that Thymol may be an effective alternative, but not licensed for use in Canada (funny that the situation seems to be reversed elsewhere in the world).

Are there any Canadian beekeepers on the forums that have successfully avoided use of Fumagilin, and if so any specific recommendations?

Cheers


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

BowenBeekGeek said:


> I'd prefer to stay away from prophylactic use of antibiotics in my hives, including Fumagilin for Nosema. My understanding is that Thymol may be an effective alternative, but not licensed for use in Canada (funny that the situation seems to be reversed elsewhere in the world).
> 
> Are there any Canadian beekeepers on the forums that have successfully avoided use of Fumagilin, and if so any specific recommendations?
> 
> Cheers


Bowens, you suggest that using Fumagilan is "prophylactic". But yet ask about thymol being "effective". Its not effective if you have no problem for it to be effective against. Or are you now suggesting that thymol "prophylactic-ally" speaking is what you want?

I think the whole effectiveness of fumigillan is that bees take down the last treated feeding syrup and store it around the brood area and cluster, thus eating a good amount in the first half of winter, fending off any buildup of the nosema problem.

I'd be interested to know how thymol is being administered that is effective in feeding or winter effectiveness? Are they storing the thymol long-term in the hive or is winter application being applied? I just have not seen reports and results that thymol is effective for such overwintering problems in cold weather areas of beekeeping. Anyone got some references or studies?

Thank you.


----------



## Radar (Sep 4, 2006)

*thymol*

here is a site where use of thymol is discussed

http://www.rirdc.gov.au/reports/HBE/01-046.pdf

Now that we in UK are to be stopped from using Fumadil and the increase in nosema we are looking for an alternative perhaps thymol will be it.

The reference to thymol is about page 34 in this article the begining, is a bit to much to bear.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Radar said:


> here is a site where use of thymol is discussed
> 
> http://www.rirdc.gov.au/reports/HBE/01-046.pdf
> 
> ...


Can you educate us as to why the UK has banned the use of Fumadil? Do you know of any studies that substantiate this ban? Thanks


----------



## BowenBeekGeek (Jan 9, 2008)

Bear with me, as I try to clarify a few things (note the question marks in my summary below):

- From what I've read, beekeepers in Canada and the US have typically used Fumagilin (aka Fumadil) as both a preventative measure and treatment for actual cases of Nosema apis. Since the 1950's/60's(?) this seems to represent the conventional method of dealing with Nosema in these two countries.

- Preventative use of Fumagilin still seems to be common practice here, and most of the package/nuc suppliers I've spoken to in southwestern BC have recommended feeding Fumagilin to newly installed bees.

- Not sure how widely used Fumagilin has been elsewhere in the world, but sounds like it has been banned (or never cleared for use?) in several places, including UK, the EU?, Australia? and New Zealand? (I don't know if this is true or not -- would be interesting to see a survey of approved treatments worldwide).

- Thymol is a synthetic product derived from Thyme essential oils (so perhaps room for debate about whether this is an organic alternative or not?), that inhibits growth of bacteria and fungi. It is not an antibiotic medication.

- Thymol may be a preventative measure against Nosema. I had the sense that it was also used in treatment of actual Nosema cases as well -- and that seems to be suggested in the Australian study Radar linked to.

Options for controling the development of Nosema (e.g. in a newly installed hive which is where I'm coming at this at the moment):
- Do not treat and try to promote overall well-being of your hive (population build up, food sources, air circulation / limit dampness / good sun exposure)
- Prophylactically treat with Thymol (where approved -- not in Canada apparently)
- Prophylactically treat with Fumagilin
- Any other options???


----------



## Radar (Sep 4, 2006)

*Fumadil*

In the past we were allowed to use Fumadil-B but now I believe that the European Union has banned its use. Once current stocks are used up all future use is prohibited. Micheal Bush said something about birth defects in babies,but I have never read any UK explanation why it is to be banned.


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

For those who are interested here is a link to a study done in 2005 comparing the effectiveness of Fumidil-B with thymol:

http://www.ansijournals.com/pjbs/2005/1142-1145.pdf


----------



## Matt Beekman (Dec 15, 2007)

Great study! A couple of questions about the study.

1. They are putting thymol and fumidil in 30% syrup? That seems like very light syrup. Do you think they are cutting the syrup 30%? (70% syrup and 30% water)?

2. Dosage rate for thymol was 66 micrograms thymol per ml of syrup, (0.000001 g)? For us baseball loving, apple pie eating americans (and hockey loving Canadians), how many ounces a gallon would that be?


----------



## backer bees/CT (Feb 10, 2008)

I have done a little research into thymol. My thoughts were to incorporate it into a sugar syrup, and to use primarily in a spray application for the general IPM of mites. It would be added to othe essential oils.

Have learned that Thymol crystals, easily available from chemical resources, do not readily disolve with water, but will in alcohol. Also relayed to me by a bee entomologist, who was very kind to return my email ?'s, was that doseage requirements and the safety factor to the bees and human would be hard to determine, and is a concern.
On my end, if crystal were utelized, more research would be warranted. There does seems to be some positve effect on useage, but I am curious as to curtailed use in parts of the EU..as I read in this thread.

As I prefer a bit more natural approach, I think the cyrstal form is not for me. As I learn more with beekeeping, more questions arise. What an interesting field!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=215933&page=2&


----------

